# Mh



## cincy boy (Apr 21, 2005)

One of my long time friends has just brought to my attention that he has 2 400 watt MH laying around hes selling me 1 for 90 dollars now my question is his dad was using them for a while when he grew and the bulbs didnt put out as much light as I thought they would so anyway I plan on buying a new bulb now can I buy one of those sun argo bulbs or do I have to have a special ballast for that .,...... and dose anyone know where I can get a sun argo for  cheap


----------



## Hick (Apr 22, 2005)

No cincy...no need for another ballast, as long as thr bulb _is_ a 400 metal halide. Can't help you on the second Q.....I purchased my Hortilux locally, and it wasn't cheap.


----------



## cincy boy (Apr 25, 2005)

thanx man


----------

